# serveur ppp



## [MGZ]Toine (29 Décembre 2001)

Bonjour, je cherche à régler MacOS X.1 (version client) pour répondre en tant que serveur ppp et m'y connecter à distance.
En fouillant sur le net j'ai essayé de configurer pppd, et getty ;
Mais problème pour l'instant impossible de configurer le modem pour le faire décrocher lors d'un appel ? Sur les forums NetBSD on indique la commande tip, non présente sur MacOS X. Sauriez-vous que faire ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## SuperCed (2 Mai 2005)

Je suis également intéressé par cette question.
Donc je relance le sujet, depuis 2001, peut être que quelqu'un a une réponse...


----------



## Workke (30 Mai 2005)

J'ai trouvé ce site qui explique comment faire du PPP avec un périphérique Bluetooth et un un Palm. En adaptant un tout petit peu on doit pouvoir changer le Bluectooth en Modem.

Je vais essayer ce soir et je vos tiens au courant.

W.



			
				SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Je suis également intéressé par cette question.
> Donc je relance le sujet, depuis 2001, peut être que quelqu'un a une réponse...


----------



## Workke (30 Mai 2005)

http://www.projectomega.org/article.php?lg=fr&php=macosxhints_bluetooth&p=1

Désolé j'avais oublié l'URL :-D

Attention il y a deux pages à lire.

W.


----------

